

How to recruit a hacker partner - garfangle

I'd like to apply to one of the various startup programs like YCombinator/SeedStart/TechStars, but I don't have a partner.  I'm more of the business type, so if I could partner with a hacker type that would be great.  What would be the best way to go about recruiting and evaluating a partner if your not close friends with someone like that?
======
noonespecial
Well, first off, (no matter what your _possibly very good_ intentions) saying
that you're a business type looking for a hacker type to do a startup is kind
of a red flag.

It sounds to hackers like "I've got a great idea, all I need is for some one
to do all of the work for me, preferably for free, kthxbai."

The best way to attract a hacker type is to build something insanely cool (or
at least make a good start of it) and project a trajectory of much more where
that came from. Without that, I don't think any idea is cool enough all by
itself. I admit, its kind of a chicken and egg deal but there it is for what
its worth.

~~~
icey
I agree with all of this.

You could also explain what you bring to the table. Past history is useful.

Think about how you would evaluate a software person - you wouldn't just bring
a hacker onboard because he went on news.managersspecial.com and posted that
he was looking for a business person, would you? You would want to know a lot
more about what they were up to, what they've done; and most importantly, what
they can bring to the table. Just having good ideas isn't really a qualifier
any more - it's what you've done with them that's important.

------
SlyShy
Go become close friends with "someone like that". Turns out hackers are people
too. A solid partner isn't someone you recruit and evaluate. A joint venture
isn't going to succeed if one person in it forms an entitlement complex
wherein "it was my idea, and I brought you on, so you should be grateful", or
"that is your job, so don't complain to me, also I need you to change all the
underlying structure in a week."

------
alfredp
Let's go the other way... Let's suppose I am a hacker and I am looking for a
business type or partner for YC, what kind of guy am i looking for?

Assuming that there is already trust and respect - I would want someone who
can bring this to the table:

1\. someone who understands a particular market & its needs 100%

2\. someone to bounce design/sales/marketing discussions off

3\. someone who has social and professional connections that I don't have

4\. someone who can cook (because I don't have this skill)

Out of all these 1 & 2 is most important - as hackers don't usually have a
good sense for UI and users.

If you find a hacker you want - sell yourself with these points.

